# Clownfish Died???



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

my ocellaris clown died yesterday. i was wondering wat might of happened to to him. i noticed that the last few weeks he was acting a little weird. i also noticed that he was kinda losing color and there was some white spots all over. the white spots were there a couple days and after a few days they were gone. then they came back like a week later. wat were they and did they cause my fishes death?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The white spots as you have seen is marine ich. Copper-based meds can eliminate them but this will not stop from damaging the invertebrates as well. You will hear from marine enthusiasts here the recommendation of UV as a way to eliminate ich.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, your fish had ich and that killed it. i would not add anymore fish in there right now. also be carefull and watch your firefish also. are there any inverts in the tank, or is it just fish?


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

i have a starfish, a cleaner shrimp, a snail, and some hermit crabs in it also. how long should i wait before doing anything? my firefish is ok he swims normal and doesnt have anything on him like my clown did. he is actually seen more often with my clownfish gone too (R.I.P. Nemo). how come u asked about the inverts?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

just for ways you can help speed the ich life cycle up. but you cant really do any of them because of the inverts, and i will seriously stress them out if not kill them. just watch your tank and your firefish and make sure he still eats good. he may get it, he may not. there have been times where we have only had 1 fish get ich, out of a tankfull.


----------



## killjoy391 (Jun 6, 2007)

ok thanx


----------

